# Can anyone help me figure out what rims these are?



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Although they are not, they do remind me of the late '70s Pontiac T/A wheels. Wish I could help, but I am drawing a blank.


----------



## LSX427 (Mar 21, 2018)

They look like CCW's


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

They look pretty good on that Cruze.


----------

